# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Chương Trình Du Lịch Xuyên Tuyến Sài Gòn - Nha Trang ( Khởi hành hàng tuần )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

Tour ghép xuyên tuyến Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Hàng Tuần
Thời gian : 3 ngày 2 đêm
Phương tiện : ô tô










 _Nha Trang là một thành phố ven biển và là trung tâm chính trị, kinh tế, văn hóa, khoa học kỹ thuật và du lịch của tỉnh Khánh Hòa, mệnh danh là địa trung hải của Việt Nam. Nha Trang được công nhận là đô thị loại 1 năm 2009.
_
*Thời gian dự định khởi hành:*

Tháng 2:  16 /02 , 23/02

Tháng 3:   1/03 , 8/03 , 15/03 ,22/3 , ( 29/03 - ( phu thu 300,000 ) Vnd giổ tổ hùng vương.

Tháng 4: 5/04 , 12/04 , 19/04 , (25/04 – Phụ thu 300.000 ) lể 30/04.

Tháng 5:  3/05 , 10/05 , 17/05, 24/05,

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH*

Khởi Hành Đêm Thứ Năm - Hàng Tuần

*ĐÊM 01: SÀI GÒN - NHA TRANG 
*
Xe đón quý khách tại văn phòng  165 Phạm Ngủ Lão . Quận 1 Hồ Chí Minh . Qúy khách ngủ đêm trên xe.


 *Ngày thứ Sáu  :NHA TRANG – SUỐI THẠCH LÂM ( sáng, trưa, chiều )
*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tại Nhà Hàng  Ngọc Sương Cam Ranh.

08:00 : Xe và hướng dẫn đón khách, khởi hành chuyến tham quan.

08:40 : Đến Khu vui chơi giải trí Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm.
09:00 – 11:00 : Quý khách nhận lều nghỉ ngơi và tham quan Khu du lịch Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm. Tại đây, quý khách sẽ được thử sức mình qua các trò chơi mới lạ chưa từng có tại Khánh Hòa như trò chơi Rafting chèo xuồng vượt suối ngoạn mục, trò chơi trượt cỏ đầy vui nhộn, khu trò chơi Hồ Đáy Ngọc…: Khoảng thời gian quý khách có thể đùa vui dưới nước cùng dòng suối mát trong xanh như pha lê ở Hồ Đáy Ngọc. Tại đây quý khách được tham gia các trò chơi như trượt nước, nhảy cầu, tắm suối, bơi lội…
Khu chợ quê tại khu du lịch là nơi quý khách dừng chân thư giản trò chuyện cùng bạn bè với ly café, nước mía… giải khát hoặc dùng thêm tô bánh canh, bún cá.. các món đặc sản của vùng đất Khánh Hòa.
11:30 :Quý khách tập trung tại Nhà hàng cổ dùng cơm trưa. Nhà hàng có không gian thoáng mát, nhìn ra dòng suối Thạch Lâm tận hưởng luồng gió mát từ biển Nha Trang. Với khu nhà cổ được bài trí theo lối kiến trúc cổ xưa, bên giếng nước, lũy tre, cổng làng,… là nơi quý khách vừa dùng cơm trưa vừa ngắm cảnh.
12:30 : Quý khách về lều của mình nghỉ ngơi sau bữa ăn trưa ngon miệng.
Buổi chiều
12:30 : Quý khách rời khu du lịch về Nha Trang, đến Nha Trang nhận Phòng Khách Sạn 3 sao : CoPac hoặc The Light2, Đông Hưng. Nghỉ Ngơi.
Xe đưa Quý khách đến khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà sử dụng “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp”, các tia nước bắn thẳng vào các huyệt đạo giúp làm giảm stress đáng kể, ngoài ra Quý khách còn được tắm bùn khoáng và ngâm suối khoáng nóng có công dụng rất tốt cho da và hệ thần kinh, đặc biết là người mắc chứng bệnh thấp khớp.(chi phí tự túc)

Tối :Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách nhân phòng khách sạn và dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng Khánh Kat với một phong cách Tây Âu sang trọng. Tự do ngắm thành phố biển về đêm.

*Ngày Thứ Bảy  :NHA TRANG – ĐỊA TRUNG HẢI VIỆT NAM( sáng, Trưa, Chiều )*

Sáng :Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng.        

         09h00 – 09h20         Đón Quý khách tại khách sạn

         09h30                       Khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo

         09h45 - 10h45          Đến Hòn Miễu  Tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên.

        11h20 – 12h30          Đến Bãi Cũi (gần bờ)                        

    * Bơi , ngắm san hô và cá cảnh bằng kính lặn hoặc tàu đáy kính.                 
    * Chơi các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh trên biển: bay dù, môtô nước, lặn bình hơi khám phá đại dương .                                                                                  

        12h50 – 15h00          Đến Con SẻTre (Hòn Tre)                                            

    * Tàu sẽ đưa Qúy khách dọc theo bờ biển Nha Trang, khám phá nét đẹp lộng lẫy của  Hòn Ngọc Việt và góc nhìn đẹp nhất toàn cảnh thành phố biển  Nha Trang .
    * Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre: mực xào chua ngọt cá chiên xốt cà, ba chỉ rim, lẫu chua, cà tím nướng mỡ hành  và trái cây tráng miệng.

        15h00 – 16h15          Vũng Vinpearl  (Gần bờ)

    * Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “ Cây nhà lá vườn”.                                                Quán rượu nổi! Một ly rượu, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước, bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với bạn bè.                                                                                 
    * Thưởng thức trái cây trên đường qua khu du lịch Vipearland.                 

Đưa Quý khách  đến Cảng  thiên đường du lịch và giải trí Vinpearland .Quý khách sẽ tự do khám phá thiên đường giải trí xinh đẹp tại khu trò chơi mạo hiểm ngoài trời, xem phim 4D, giải trí với dàn game hiện đại tại khu trò chơi trong nhà, tham quan thủy cung Vinpearl đặc sắc với show diễn người cá, thả mình ở bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, tham gia hệ thống trò chơi trượt ống cảm tử quân tại khu công viên nước Vinpearl. Đặc biệt chiêm ngưỡng màn trình diễn nhạc nước sống động, đầy màu sắc là một niềm tự hào của Vinpearland.

Không bao gồm: Thức uống và các dịch vụ khác tại mỗi đảo:

    * Vé tham quan Hồ cá Trí Nguyên:     50.000đ/k
    * Vé đáy kính:                                      45.000đ/k
    * Trò chơi thể thao trên nước:              Nhiều loại giá
    * Ghế bố (Con Sẻ Tre):                        10.000 đ/k

Tối :Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng Yến SàoSau đó tự do dạo biển tham quan thành phố Nha Trang. Quý khách có thể thuê xe đạp đôi hoặc xích lô đi dọc đường biển, nhấm nháp các món hải sản tươi sống tại làng hải sản.

*
Ngày Chủ Nhật :NHA TRANG – ĐIỂM HẸN DU LỊCH( Sáng, Trưa)*

Sáng :Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Mua sắm tại chợ Đầm khởi hành về Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường ghé tham quan và dùng cơm trưa tại Hưng Phát – Phan Thiết. Tiếp tục khởi hành về Sài Gòn đến điểm hẹn ban đầu  chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI :  Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 – 45 khách.

Giá bán cho khách phổ thông: 3.050.000 VND/pax
( Sale off 39 % )



 Chỉ còn : 1.900.000 VND / Pax


*Giá bao gồm :*


-          Xe đời mới máy lạnh29,35, 45 chổ  theo chương trình

-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, vui vẻ suốt tuyến.

-          Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao  gần biển.

+ Khách Sạn Copac, Thăng Long, The Light 2, Đông Hưng, Bali.

-          Các bữa ăn chính và phụ có trong chương trình : 80.000/suất

-          Tàu gỗ lớn, tiệc bar nổi, chương trình văn nghệ trong chuyến du ngoạn đảo

-          Các trò chơi trong khu du lịch Waterland Thạch Lâm

-          Nước uống 2 chai 0,5l/người/ngày.

-          Vé tham quan Tháp Bà Ponagar- Vinpealand

*Giá không bao gồm :*

-          Các chi phí tự túc : các trò chơi trên đảo trong chuyến du ngoạn đảo, vé tắm bùn, các chi phí ghi chú tự túc.

-          Các chi phí cá nhân : giặt ủi, nước uống trong khách sạn ...

-          VAT

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ : 
Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du Lịch Anh Nguyên
Add : 8 / 27 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa 
Tel : 058.6 254 681 
Hot line : 0908 898 475 - 0918 238 154 ( Mr Nguyên - Mr An )

----------


## tuvandulichnhatrang

Hiện tại Anh Nguyen Tour đang có chương trình giàm giá đặc biệt dành cho 20 khách hàng đăng ký đầu tiên . Hãy nhanh tay liên hệ với chúng tôi để trở thành những người may mắn đầu tiên kèm theo những chinh sách ưu đãi từ nhà tổ chức . Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ : 0918 238 154 ( Mr An ) hoặc 058.6 254 681 .

----------


## tuvandulichnhatrang

Hiện tại đã có 10 khách đăng ký chương trình này . Chỉ còn 10 khách hàng , hãy mau liên hệ với chúng tôi để có thể trở thành những khách hàng may mắn tiếp theo nhé .

----------

